# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Më në fund erdha edhe unë!

## asjana_tironsja

whagwaan!!!

hi, mua me quajne Asjana dhe jam 16 vjec, jetoj ne londer me familjen, me origjine jam TIRONSE. kam 5 vjet ktu ne londer dhe shkollen e vazhdoj per media and computing. Dua te pershendes te githe antaret e forumit por ne vecanti TE GJITH TIRONCAT DHE TIRONCET KUDO NE BOTE. 

take care people

mwaa xx

----------


## asjana_tironsja

ERDHA e kisha fjalen, po ca ti bojm kur te reshket dora ndonjehere!!!!!!!

mwaa

----------


## Enkela B.

mire se erdhe arsjana
nice pic
ja kalofsh mire

----------


## vana

Mire se erdhe, ja kalofsh mire!

----------


## GocaTironse

hey tironse ckemi?
hope u have fun here.
~Iva~

----------


## GoDDeSS

Pershendetje! Mire se erdhe zemra. Un sjam "tironce" po nejse kam deshire qe tja kalosh mrekullueshem ;-)
...and have lots of fun

xoxo,
goddess

----------


## {Princi}

:ngerdheshje:  kam pershtypjen qe kete e njof unaaaaaaaaaa......... :sarkastik:  

nqs sme besoni klikoni fotot e ksaj goces....

fotot e ksaj goces  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fabi

helloooooo
mireserdhe motra and have fun
ore yankee po mafioz i gjalle qenke
te vdes per ty me mire s do na duhesh ndonjeher
byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## {Princi}

> _Postuar më parë nga fabi_ 
> *helloooooo
> mireserdhe motra and have fun
> ore yankee po mafioz i gjalle qenke
> te vdes per ty me mire s do na duhesh ndonjeher
> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


po ti cke??? pse bohesh si trime... :ngerdheshje:  
amon si jeni ju te ny....menjen per thashetheme  ekeni :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

mire se erdhe arsjana...befsh qe ktu motra..nice pic :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe asjana
ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu ne forum
ps: nice pic...shume simpatike je motla

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Asjana-tironcja  mir se erdhe lal midis nesh deshiroj tja kalofsh sa ma mir midis nesh

me rrespekt 
Ben-Shkodrani

----------


## EDVINI_PHILLY

Goxha goca si shpirt qenke ........eh keto tironset me shkaterojne fare mua..lol .... anyways mire se erdhe rusho and u have fun in here .... good luck to u homie

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Hey mire se erdhe! ByeZ

----------


## Arb

Mire se ke ardhur, Asjana Tironsja, ja kalofsh mire ketu me ne!

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

mire se erdhe rrusho teuroj gjithe te mirat dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ne mesin tone befsh qef me shumiccccccccccccc

te perdhendes 

me respekt Fatri

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Hi Asjana!!
Mir se erdhe.. i hope u hav fun around here..
p.s nice pic hey..

bye-bye
take care

----------


## Letersia 76

Mireserdhe asnjana tironce 
Kalofsh nje kohe te mrekullushme mes shoqerise sone!
romantiku!

----------


## adelajda

Hi Asjana si shpirt je, po e di e paskemi emrin njelloj edhe une nga tirana jam dhe rri ne londer. Anyway I was trying to imail u but I can't find your imail adress.
byeeeeeeeeee teke care

----------


## adelajda

N.Q.S do te me dergosh imail kliko te profili im ok Asjana. Byeeee

----------

